# Dividing Head



## BillShop322 (May 8, 2016)

Here is my design for a dividing head for a mini lathe cross sliide. Can be used to cut gear teeth by mounting the cutter in the lathe and the wheel on an arbor. 

Anyone interested in the model or plans, let me know.

Email billshop322@gmail.com

YouTube :


----------



## silverhawk (May 19, 2016)

Thanks BillShop322!  I am watching for updates!  This is awesome!


----------



## Metalistico (Mar 29, 2022)

I wouldn't mind getting the plans .


----------

